# Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011



## Danilo2012 (11 Mar 2011 às 06:17)

Acabei de presenciar um terremoto fortissimo estava dormindo e acordei com tudo chaqualhando, nesse mês ja e a terceira vez que ocorre terremotos forte aqui em Nagano.

  Muito estranho porque moro a 10 anos aqui e nunca ouve tantos terremotos seguidos.
  O canal de meteorologia esta travado mais tenho noticias que esta a ocorrer terremotos frequentes começou outro agora enquanto escrevo !


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Mar 2011 às 06:28)

*Re: Seguimento Asia 2011*

Nossa passou foi um pouco mais fraco acho que deva tratar se de uma replica  muito assustador. 

  Por hora tenho noticia que toda a costa do japao esta sob alerta de tsunami e que ouve um terremoto de 7,9 graus na escala hichter  perto da costa do pacifico na regiao de tohoku e agora um pouco mais tarde ouve um outro forte abalo sismico na mesma regiao.

 A cidade de miyage registrou 7 graus de tremor enquanto aqui em nagano tivemos 4 graus na escala richter e ja tremeu absurdos.
  Eu imagino o que nao aconteceu em miyagi que tremeu 7 graus, para se ter uma ideia o terremoto de kobe que destruiu a cidade foi de 7 graus... 
  as replicas deverao acontecer agora por um longo periodo e nao e descartavel uma replica quase tao forte quanto a de 7 graus 
  Sigo com mais noticias assim que ficar sabendo de novidades


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2011 às 07:35)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*



cubensis disse:


> Acabei de presenciar um terremoto fortissimo estava dormindo e acordei com tudo chaqualhando, nesse mes já e a terceira vez que ocorre terremotos forte aqui em nagano.
> 
> Muito estranho porque moro a 10 anos aqui e nunca ouve tantos terremotos seguidos.
> O canal de meteorologia esta travado mais tenho noticias que esta a ocorrer terremotos frequentes começou outro agora enquanto escrevo !





cubensis disse:


> Nossa passou foi um pouco mais fraco acho que deva tratar se de uma replica  muito assustador.
> 
> Por hora tenho noticia que toda a costa do japao esta sob alerta de tsunami e que ouve um terremoto de 7,9 graus na escala hichter  perto da costa do pacifico na regiao de tohoku e agora um pouco mais tarde ouve um outro forte abalo sismico na mesma regiao.
> 
> ...










> Tokyo (CNN) -- An *8.9-magnitude earthquake* hit northern Japan on Friday, triggering tsunamis and sending a massive body of water filled with debris that included boats and houses inching toward highways.
> 
> The epicenter was 373 kilometers (231 miles) away from the capital, Tokyo, the United States Geological Survey said. But residents there felt the tremors.
> 
> ...



http://edition.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/world/2011/03/11/cabrera.japan.quake.cnn.html#


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2011 às 09:19)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Mais noticias (infelizmente más noticias) sobre este potente sismo:

http://cnn.com/video/?/video/world/2011/03/11/sot.tsunami.hit.japan.cnn

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/03/11/massive-7-magnitude-earthquake-strikes-japan/













Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 10:06)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

As réplicas mais fortes até agora.








Obrigado pelo registo cubensis, força e boa sorte por aí.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 10:32)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Ora cá cheguei eu só agora. 

Isto é ao que eu chamo uma imagem muito rara de um sismograma, pois esta não é de nenhum sismógrafo no Japão mas sim do sismógrafo da nossa universidade, situado em Évora:







A grande confusão é derivada das ondas P estarem misturadas com as S...


----------



## MontijoCity (11 Mar 2011 às 10:53)

*Re: Seguimento Asia 2011*



cubensis disse:


> Nossa passou foi um pouco mais fraco acho que deva tratar se de uma replica  muito assustador.
> 
> Por hora tenho noticia que toda a costa do japao esta sob alerta de tsunami e que ouve um terremoto de 7,9 graus na escala hichter  perto da costa do pacifico na regiao de tohoku e agora um pouco mais tarde ouve um outro forte abalo sismico na mesma regiao.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela tua pronta descrição aqui no forum.
Boa sorte por ai, as coisas não devem de estar nada fáceis.

Grande abraço!


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 10:58)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Do IM:









> No dia 11 de Março de 2011, pelas 05:46 UTC (às 14:46 hora local) ocorreu a 130 km E da principal ilha do Japão, Honshu, um sismo de magnitude 8.9 a 24 km de profundidade, registado em todas as estações da Rede Sísmica Nacional operada pelo IM.
> 
> Este sismo foi gerado num regime compressivo, em zona de subducção, situação em que a placa do Pacífico mergulha sob a placa Norte Americana. Sendo o sismo superficial, com epicentro no mar e uma magnitude elevada, deu origem a um Tsunami cuja primeira vaga atingiu a costa do Japão (KATSUURA) pelas 06:35.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 11:09)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*



[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/WMFrB9EFtliNs1USEGaw"]Carlos Martins tÃ©cnico de impactos sÃ­smicos explic - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]





















(c) BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12709791


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Mar 2011 às 11:13)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

~ Nossa muito impressionante os tsunamis que siguirao o tremor.

  E aqui onde eu vivo nao aconteceu nada grave pessoal.

  Mais o susto mesmo.


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 11:26)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Declarado estado de emergência nuclear devido a problemas numa central, mas não há fuga radioactiva.

Japan declares emergency situation at nuclear plant, as cooler not working; no radioactive leakage
BBC


Tsunami foi mínimo em Tawain, sem registo de problemas


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2011 às 11:56)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

http://www.weather.gov/ptwc/text.php?id=hawaii.2011.03.11.113308

Registo de ondulação até 3m no pacifico oriental...aparentemente nada de mais (apesar destas vagas implicarem grandes volumes de agua...sendo mais fortes do que ondas de 3m tipicas...)


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2011 às 12:51)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

*Tsunami (Sendai)*


minuto30

El terremoto de 8,9 grados Richter que hoy ha sacudido el noreste de Japón ha causado un tsunami que ha alcanzado zonas de la ciudad de Sendai, donde las imágenes de la televisión local muestran como el agua ha arrastrado todo lo que se ponía por delante. El epicentro se encuentra a 130 kilómetros mar adentro de Sendai, en la isla de Honshu. Se trata del terremoto más grave registrado en Japón en los últimos 20 años.


IslandMonkeyable

L'onda si abbatte su Sendai,onde alte 10 metri.

*Forte terremoto atinge a costa nordeste do Japão e gera tsunami*


viniciusigor16

Um terremoto de magnitude 8,9 atingiu nesta sexta-feira (11) a costa nordeste do Japão, segundo o Serviço Geológico dos EUA (USGS), matando ao menos 32 pessoas no país e gerando um tsunami (onda gigante com potencial destrutivo) que ameaça países da costa do Oceano Pacífico. O tremor foi o 7º pior da história, segundo a agência americana.
Imagens de TVs locais mostram que o abalo provocou um tsunami, que alcançou áreas da cidade de Sendai. Carros e barcos foram arrastados. Logo após o tremor, um alerta para ondas de até seis metros de altura foi emitido no país. O Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis do Pacífico, agência americana, também emitiu um alerta para toda a costa pacífica, exceto EUA e Canadá continentais, de onda de até dez metros.
A agência de gerenciamento de desastres do Japão afirmou que pelo menos 32 pessoas morreram. Ainda não havia informações sobre vítimas brasileiras, segundo o embaixador do Brasil no país. O tremor teve epicentro no Oceano Pacífico a 130 km da península de Ojika, no Japão, a uma profundidade de 24 km, considerada baixa.
Ele ocorreu às 14h46 (hora local, 2h46 de Brasília) e foi seguido por pelo menos outros 38 fortes tremores de magnitude superior a 5, segundo o USGS, agência americana que monitora e estuda tremores pelo mundo. O governo japonês emitiu um alerta sobre o risco de fortes réplicas.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 13:15)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

*Tsunami forma redemoinho na costa do Japão*



> O violento tsunami iniciado pelo terremoto de 8,9 pontos de magnitude desta sexta-feira formou um enorme redemoinho próximo à costa leste do Japão.
> 
> As imagens aéreas mostram como o turbilhão arrasta tudo, inclusive uma lancha, para o seu vértice.
> 
> ...



Vídeo


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2011 às 13:20)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Sismo e Tsunami no Japão:




































Créditos PORTAL MS


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 13:27)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

O Tsunami já chegou às Filipinas e Indonésia, aparentemente sem problemas de maior. Estará agora quase chegar ao Hawai.

From NDRRMC: Waves did not cause any damage to persons or property.
Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines
http://twitter.com/#!/govph

Indonesia: The waves that are hitting the north-east of the country are under half-a-metre - so not likely to cause substantial damage, the BBC's Kate McGeown says. Most people though have moved to higher ground just in case, and there could be more waves to come.
BBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698



*Emissões online*

BBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698

jibTV (Japan)
http://jibtv.com/program/fullscreen.aspx

Jazeera English
http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/

CNN 
http://www.cnn.com/ (live video)

SkyNews
http://news.sky.com/skynews/


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2011 às 14:50)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Com o passar das horas, e infelizmente, o número de mortos começa a aumentar:



> *Polícia encontra de 200 a 300 corpos na costa de Sendai*
> 
> A polícia acredita que são corpos de residentes que morreram afogados pela onda de dez metros de altura que alcançou a zona, informou ainda a Kyodo.
> 
> ...


http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1136029.html


----------



## actioman (11 Mar 2011 às 15:59)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Realmente uma grande catástrofe para o Japão e para a nossa humanidade. Mais uns milhares de mortos certamente. Nada existe que resista a tão elevado grau de abalo sísmico! 8.9 na escala de Richter! Um dos top ten maiores sismos de que há registo! 

cubensis, obrigado pelo teu testemunho praticamente em directo do que por ai viveste. É com alegria que sabemos estares bem!


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 16:06)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Algumas actualizações rápidas

- Uma barragem quebrou em Fukushima arrastando casas (Reuters)
- Um comboio descarrilou e outro está desaparecido numa zona costeira (BBC)
- Mais de 60 réplicas acima de 5.0 até agora
- Pormenores dos problemas em 2 centrais nucleares,numa delas a população foi evacuada por precaução (tradução automática)
- Autoridades procuram navio desaparecido com 80 pessoas (BBC)
- O tsunami no Hawai deixou apenas alguns estragos menores







(c) NYTimes


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mar 2011 às 16:44)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Sismo de magnitude 8.9 no Japão (Actualização)
Tsunami 2011-03-11 (IM)

No dia 11 de Março de 2011, pelas 05:46 UTC (às 14:46 hora local) ocorreu a 130 km E da principal ilha do Japão, Honshu, um sismo de magnitude 8.9 a 24 km de profundidade, registado em todos as estações da Rede Sísmica Nacional operada pelo IM.
Este sismo foi gerado em regime compressivo, em zona de subducção, com a placa do Pacífico a mergulhar sob a placa Norte Americana. Sendo o sismo superficial, com epicentro no mar e uma magnitude elevada, deu origem a um Tsunami cuja primeira vaga atingiu a costa do Japão (KATSUURA) pelas 06:35.
O sismo teve uma série de percursores, que se iniciaram há dois dias com um sismo de magnitude 7.2 e pelo menos 3 sismos de magnitude superior a 6. Este tipo de ambientes tectónicos, em regime compressivo, são os que têm maior capacidade de gerar os chamados grandes sismos.
De acordo com informação do Pacific Tsunami Warning Center (NOAA) o Tsunami que afectou a região costeira do Japão, já atingiu o Arquipélago do Hawai com amplitudes registadas até 1,74 m (em relação ao nível médio do mar). Está ainda previsto que este Tsunami chegue a diferentes pontos da costa Ocidental do Continente Americano entre as 18:00 de hoje e as 03:00 de amanhã.
A rede do IM registou até às 15 horas cerca de 20 réplicas com magnitudes compreendidas entre 5.6 e 7.1.
O Instituto de Meteorologia continua a acompanhar este episódio sísmico, recolhendo informação sobre as naturais réplicas que têm vindo a ocorrer e sobre a evolução do Tsunami na região, para o qual se mantém o alerta.

Fonte:
IM


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 17:18)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Penso que este vídeo ainda não estivesse aqui, embora as imagens possam já ser conhecidas.



Previsão até onde irá chegar o tsunami e as horas.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2011 às 17:22)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Um Sismo 8.9  deve ter uma força  brutal, felizmente o Japão é o País do Mundo mais bem preparado e habituado a lidar com sismos, se fosse noutro País qualquer seria uma tragédia muito maior, e com muito mais vitimas.

Abraço ao nosso colega *Cubensis* o único membro da nossa comunidade que foi afectado pessoalmente por este fenómeno. 

Estou solidário com o Povo Japonês..


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 17:25)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*





Alerta de tsunami no Havai.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 17:43)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

A previsão preliminar do tsunami segundo a NOAA.









http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/
(O site encontra-se um pouco lento)


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 17:54)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Os vídeos que vão surgindo pelo youtube são impressionantes.


----------



## Teles (11 Mar 2011 às 17:57)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Mais uma foto do Tsunami:




http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/12/world/asia/12japan.html?_r=1&ref=martinfackler


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2011 às 17:58)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Pesquisa de vídeos no Google com o termo tsunami em japonês:

http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-pt&q=%E6%B4%A5%E6%B3%A2&tbm=vid&tbs=sbd%3A1&tbo=p&source=vgc&num=100

Pesquisa de notícias no Google com o termo tsunami em japonês:

http://translate.google.pt/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.google.pt%2Fnews%2Fsearch%3Fcf%3Dall%26ned%3Djp%26hl%3Dja%26q%3D%25E6%25B4%25A5%25E6%25B3%25A2%2B&sl=ja&tl=pt&hl=&ie=UTF-8

*Sem palavras:*


----------



## Teles (11 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

Assustador:


----------



## Teles (11 Mar 2011 às 18:05)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 18:23)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2011*

*Japão/Sismo: Agência diz que número de mortos deverá ultrapassar os mil*



> A agência japonesa Kyodo avançou um novo número de mortes causadas pelo terramoto e pelo sismo no Japão, que deverão ultrapassar as mil.
> 
> De acordo com o balanço oficial da polícia, o sismo de magnitude 8,9 e o tsunami que atingiram hoje a região nordeste do Japão provocaram pelo menos 310 mortos e 350 desaparecidos
> 
> ...



Tsunami no Japão: os factos

Às 14h46, hora local (5h46 em Portugal), um sismo de magnitude 8.9 atingiu o nordeste do Japão

O sismo provocou o tsunami: as ondas chegaram aos 10 m de altura e atingiram cidades costeiras do país – em alguns casos, a água avançou até cinco quilómetros para o interior.

O alerta de tsunami foi lançado na região do Pacífico. Foram evacuadas algumas regiões do litoral das Filipinas e do Havai. Chegaram vagas do tsunami à costa Oeste dos EUA , no estado de Oregon, mas sem danos.

O governo japonês declarou um alerta nuclear preventivo devido à subida da pressão num reactor da central nuclear de Fukushima

Na praia de Sendai, uma das cidades mais afectadas, foram encontrados 300 corpos. Há muitos mais desaparecidos, sendo de prever um número elevado de vítimas.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 18:33)

*Parlamento aprova voto de solidariedade ao Japão e lembra sismo de 1755*



> O Parlamento aprovou hoje por unanimidade um voto de solidariedade ao povo e autoridades do Japão pelo sismo que já provocou pelo menos 40 mortos e que teve uma magnitude semelhante à do sismo de 1755.
> 
> «O mundo despertou hoje com as notícias dramáticas de mais um sismo no Japão, mas desta vez com uma magnitude de 8,9 na escala de Richter, o mais intenso dos últimos 40 anos e o quarto maior do mundo desde que há registos», refere o voto, aprovado por unanimidade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teles (11 Mar 2011 às 18:45)

Aqui poderão ver algumas fotos do tsunami:
http://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2011/03/world/hires.japan.quake/index.html


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 18:47)

- Tokyo Electric Power Co: Pressure inside No.1 reactor at Fukushima-Daiichi nuke plant is rising, with risk of radiation leak - Reuters
- Japanese authorities will release radioactive vapor to ease pressure at nuclear reactor - AP

- Waves destroy Crescent City Harbor docks (Califórnia)
http://www.times-standard.com/ci_17592790


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2011 às 19:10)

Info:
http://img852.imageshack.us/img852/7632/placastectonicas.gif


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 19:26)

*Tsunami Wave Height Model Shows Pacific-Wide Impact*





*Animação*

http://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/MediaDetail.php?MediaID=680&MediaTypeID=1


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

Para já estou a ver na Sky News que no o Tsnunami está a chegar as ilhas e países do pacifico com altura de 3metros.
Muito inferior as previsto um dos casos apontados é um arquipélago do Nauro que se as previsões fossem correctas seriam completamente varridas.


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 19:40)

Ocorreu há pouco mais de meia hora um outro sismo no Japão, noutra região, não é portanto uma réplica deste. Teve 6.2 de intensidade estimada para já, e este teve o epicentro próximo de Nagano do nosso colega forista cubensis, apenas 46km. Esperemos que esteja tudo bem. Que dia terrível para o Japão.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 19:43)

Continuam a surgir vídeos pelo youtube.





Interessante neste vídeo ver o abrigo pra tsunamis para onde as pessoas entram.


----------



## ACalado (11 Mar 2011 às 19:45)

Imagens impressionantes e ao mesmo tempo dolorosas  dia terrível para o Japão...


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 19:47)

Knyght disse:


> Para já estou a ver na Sky News que no o Tsnunami está a chegar as ilhas e países do pacifico com altura de 3metros.
> Muito inferior as previsto um dos casos apontados é um arquipélago do Nauro que se as previsões fossem correctas seriam completamente varridas.



Com os tsunamis o risco não tem apenas a ver com a altura da onda, mas também com os fundos marinhos e as configurações de baías, etc, a forma como toda a massa de água é "afunilada". Por isso é que na Califórnia por exemplo não fez estragos na maioria dos locais, mas pelo menos num ainda fez bastantes.


----------



## fablept (11 Mar 2011 às 19:48)

A notícia do IM sobre este sismo tem uma foto que é uma falsa montagem que anda na internet à alguns anos...a imagem é completamente irrealista, parece tirada do filme 2012. 

Vamos a ver se corrigem a foto por uma real!!
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...noticias/textos/sismo_japao_actualizacao.html


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 19:48)

*Novo alerta de tsunami na costa oriental do Japão*



> A Agência Meteorológica do Japão emitiu hoje um novo alerta de tsunami em toda a costa oriental nipónica, depois do terramoto que atingiu os 8,8 graus na escala de Richter e de diversas réplicas que se lhe seguiram, incluindo uma que atingiu 6,6.
> 
> O novo alerta foi emitido às 03:20 locais (18:20 de Lisboa) advertindo para risco "importante" de tsunami nas províncias de Iwate, Miyagi e Fukushima, as mais afetadas pelo sismo.
> 
> Sic



Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2011 às 19:58)

A central nuclear que irá libertar vapor para não por em risco de fuga nuclear...
Um procedimento que atendendo a situação é completamente admissível ao risco inerente e sem riscos de maior para a população.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 20:04)

Na SIC acabaram de informar que o abalo sísmico durou 3 minutos


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2011 às 20:07)

Na SkyNews estão a dar nos vídeos que todos já vimos, focando as pessoas a fugirem...
Num dos vídeos vemos um carro a fugir de uma frente e depois a ficar encurralado, deve ter sido os últimos momentos


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 20:09)

Um morto confirmado na Califórnia



> *Waves sweep 4 out to sea in Crescent City as tsunami surges reach west coast*
> CRESCENT CITY, CA (AP) - Officials say the tsunami triggered by the massive earthquake in Japan has killed one person, swept three others out to sea and caused severe damage to the harbor in Crescent City, near the Oregon border.
> SLIDESHOW: Quake, tsunami damage
> 
> ...


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2011 às 20:16)

1000GMT igual a 3 metros
Filipinas
1132GMT
Papua Nova Guine
1157GMT
NAURU
1307GMT
Hawai inferior a 3 metros
1723GMT
Nova Zelândia


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2011 às 21:36)

NHK WORLD > Página principal em português:

Últimas notícias em português


----------



## Hazores (11 Mar 2011 às 22:08)

boa noite,

eu que vivo nos Açores e já senti vários sismos, de magnitudes muito pequenas (3 máximo 4) e fico muito assustado, não consigo imaginar o que aquela população passou durante aquela internidade de tempo (3min). é terrivel.

quero também felicitar o cubensis por ter relatado quase de imediato o acontecimento, sendo provável que o forum tenha sido a primeira fonte de informação portuguesa a relatar o acontecimento. sendo certo de que foi o primeiro testemunho de população portuguesa residente no japão


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2011 às 22:25)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> eu que vivo nos Açores e já senti vários sismos, de magnitudes muito pequenas (3 máximo 4) e fico muito assustado, não consigo imaginar o que aquela população passou durante aquela internidade de tempo (3min). é terrivel.
> 
> quero também felicitar o cubensis por ter relatado quase de imediato o acontecimento, sendo provável que o forum tenha sido a primeira fonte de informação portuguesa a relatar o acontecimento. sendo certo de que foi o primeiro testemunho de população portuguesa residente no japão


É que é mesmo, o único sismo que senti foi de 4.1 no ano passado com epicentro em Sousel a 40km de mim e mesmo assim já foi assustador, não quero imaginar nem nunca sentir 8.9. 
E também as minhas felicidades ao cubensis e ainda bem que está tudo bem


----------



## ACalado (11 Mar 2011 às 23:00)

Um link com fotos impressionantes (penso que ainda ninguém colocou)  

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/03/massive_earthquake_hits_japan.html


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 23:51)

A situação do ponto de vista nuclear continua complicada, pelo que percebi, faltou a energia eléctrica necessária ao bombeamento de água que arrefece o reactor, e por azar os geradores de emergência foram afectados pela água do tsunami ficando inoperacionais, e agora estão a usar energia de uma 3ª fonte de emergência prevista, baterias, mas estas aguentam poucas horas.




> The nuclear safety agency expanded the evacuation area after some radiation had also seeped outside the plant, the Associated Press also reported.
> 
> The cooling system for a reactor at the Fukushima Daiichi power plant was crippled after power was lost in the wake of a deadly earthquake and tsunami hit Japan on Friday afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knyght (12 Mar 2011 às 00:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> É que é mesmo, o único sismo que senti foi de 4.1 no ano passado com epicentro em Sousel a 40km de mim e mesmo assim já foi assustador, não quero imaginar nem nunca sentir 8.9.
> E também as minhas felicidades ao cubensis e ainda bem que está tudo bem



Eles fizeram uma comparação com o sismo do Hawai... Bem não há comparação possível...


----------



## Hazores (12 Mar 2011 às 00:59)

sismo provoca deslocação do eixo da terra



> "Os resultados preliminares de estudos efetuados pelo Instituto Nacional italiano de Geofísica e Vulcanologia indicam que o sismo no Japão terá deslocado o eixo de rotação da Terra em cerca de dez centímetros", indicou o diretor de investigação, Antonio Piersanti, num comunicado divulgado no site do instituto.
> 
> Este movimento "é muito mais importante do que o do grande sismo de Sumatra em 2004 e provavelmente fica atrás do do Chile, em 1960".
> 
> A agência espacial italiana é, contudo, mais reservada, estimando que é preciso recolher mais informação antes de estabelecer a medida exata do movimento, divulga a agência noticiosa italiana Ansa.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mar 2011 às 01:43)

É sempre difícil pelo menos para já saber com exactidão o valor dessa deslocação, já para não falar de que deslocações anteriores tenham sido apontadas como reais deslocações e os eventos posteriores possam contribuir para novos reajustes. Refiro isto tendo como base um estudo que encontrei pouco depois do sismo de Sumatra mas parece que não o guardei e agora não sei onde reencontrar...


----------



## Lousano (12 Mar 2011 às 02:12)

Parabéns aos japoneses por demonstrarem que se pode "quase" vencer o que é totalmente destrutível.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mar 2011 às 02:32)

Não estou a ver o mesmo comportamento/reacção diante daquelas condições em Portugal. Nota-se um grau de civismo que impressiona! É outro mundo, outra resistência, outra mentalidade.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Mar 2011 às 08:42)

Japan earthquake

O RadioAmador HISATO KOBAYASHI com o indicativo JA1DOT no Japão foi capaz de contactar com outro Radioamador nos EUA JAMES I MILLNER
Indicativo WB2REM horas após o terramoto de 8.9m foi horrível disse HISATO KOBAYASHI. 
Ao contrário do que se possa imaginar os Radioamadores conseguem sempre um meio de comunicação quando tudo falha 





Video do contacto feito entre o JA1DOT e WB2REM


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2011 às 10:34)

joseoliveira disse:


> Não estou a ver o mesmo comportamento/reacção diante daquelas condições em Portugal. Nota-se um grau de civismo que impressiona! É outro mundo, outra resistência, outra mentalidade.



Os povos são todos diferentes, nós por norma não somos tão honestos como os nórdicos, trabalhadores como os japoneses ou reservados como os chineses, etc,etc. Temos felizmente outras coisas boas que outros não tem, boa disposição, hospitalidade e capacidade de rir mesmo em alturas em que estamos na mó de baixo. Isto generalizando claro, que generalizar no fundo é uma coisa muito errada e feia mas penso que compreendes o que quero dizer.

Se queres que te diga, há vídeos que são surreais para um português, se calhar para quase todos, como o do supermercado em que os empregados ficam a segurar as prateleiras durante o sismo e lá para o final do vídeo até parece que se ouve a caixa registadora a passar produtos. Certamente devido ao hábito de terem muitos sismos e confiarem na sua construção civil. Mas caramba, eu não seria capaz de ficar a segurar uma prateleira mesmo assim


----------



## David sf (12 Mar 2011 às 11:37)

Vince disse:


> Os povos são todos diferentes, nós por norma não somos tão honestos como os nórdicos, trabalhadores como os japoneses ou reservados como os chineses, etc,etc. Temos felizmente outras coisas boas que outros não tem, boa disposição, hospitalidade e capacidade de rir mesmo em alturas em que estamos na mó de baixo. Isto generalizando claro, que generalizar no fundo é uma coisa muito errada e feia mas penso que compreendes o que quero dizer.
> 
> Se queres que te diga, há vídeos que são surreais para um português, se calhar para quase todos, como o do supermercado em que os empregados ficam a segurar as prateleiras durante o sismo e lá para o final do vídeo até parece que se ouve a caixa registadora a passar produtos. Certamente devido ao hábito de terem muitos sismos e confiarem na sua construção civil. Mas caramba, eu não seria capaz de ficar a segurar uma prateleira mesmo assim
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9QNzGY0qxw



Não creio que a atitude demonstrada por estas pessoas seja a mais indicada em caso de sismo. Pelo menos, segundo a Protecção Civil:



> DURANTE A OCORRÊNCIA DE UM SISMO
> 
> Tenha em atenção que o comportamento das pessoas em situações de grande emergência é significativamente diferente do seu comportamento em situações normais. Assim conte que, durante uma catástrofe, por cada 100 pessoas: 1 a 3 ficam totalmente descontroladas (têm comportamentos irracionais e potencialmente perigosos); 50 ficam apáticas e necessitam de ordens; 22 a 24 ficam paralisadas (não se movem e precisam ser ajudadas); 25 não entram em pânico e podem tomar decisões pelo que podem tomar iniciativas de liderança e ajudar os outros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightning (12 Mar 2011 às 13:10)

Vão-me desculpar esta pergunta que alguns podem considerar estúpida, mas estou mesmo decidido a fazê-la:

Mesmo depois da quantidade simplesmente brutal de energia que foi libertada com o sismo de 8,9, é normal existirem já  243 réplicas  e algumas ainda chegarem à magnitude 7? 

Aquilo é realmente uma zona de subducção de placas e uma zona que quando se activa, activa-se bem, mas eu nunca tinha visto réplicas mesmo com graus muito elevados umas boas horas depois do sismo principal... 

E, se com o sismo de 7,2 foi libertada energia (este sismo foi há uns 3 ou 4 dias se não me engano), porque houve depois o de 8,9?

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/145_40.php

Será pelo facto de as placas ainda terem mais energia para libertar e estarem a "ajustar-se" depois deste fenómeno, ou qual a razão de tanta réplica? Não estou a dizer que é anormal, apenas tenho curiosidade em saber.

Há bocado disse na CNN que os avisos de tsunami ainda continuam e que impediram as pessoas de ir para casa... O Japão está bem preparado para sismos, em termos tecnológicos e em termos de construções, mas para tsunamis é que não...  

E até estão habituados a sismos, mas como este não.

A imagem que vi ontem às 6 da manhã (liguei a televisão praticamente poucos minutos depois de ter acontecido o tremor de terra lá, pois levanto-me a essa hora para ir trabalhar) não me sai da cabeça... Mar a entrar dentro de terra e a levar tudo à frente, eu pensei que estava a ver um filme...  Não tenho sequer palavras para nada..

Só espero é que controlem a central nuclear, senão as consequências seráo inimagináveis.


----------



## Teles (12 Mar 2011 às 13:20)

Por vezes as replicas dura até algumas semanas ou meses depois de haver um terramoto, há registos de replicas bem fortes já passadas algumas semanas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Mar 2011 às 13:28)

Dado a intensidade do sismo é totalmente normal, e até é bem que elas ocorram Lightning!
Isto porque? Porque com um sismo de 8.9 move uma grande quantidade de Crosta na zona de subducção, e há grandes blocos que não se desfazem e ficam a bloquear a falha, deixando-a "aberta", dai os remoinhos que se viram em alguns vídeos a absorver água para dentro da Terra. Cada replica é cada ajuste da falha, enquanto a mesma vai voltando ao normal.


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2011 às 13:35)

Sim, um sismo excepcional como foi este vai ter réplicas durante meses ou mesmo anos. Claro que vão diminuindo de frequência, mas nestes primeiros dias serão muitos. 
http://news.scotsman.com/world/Japanese-earthquake-analysis-39The-inevitable.6732780.jp

No sismo de 2004, 9.3, uma das réplicas chegou a ter 8.7, embora tenha havido muita discussão se se devia considerar uma réplica ou um novo terramoto provocado pelo outro.

De qualquer forma, nem o sismo nem as réplicas se podem considerar "normais", é um evento excepcional.


----------



## Norther (12 Mar 2011 às 13:45)

Eixo da Terra ter se á deslocado dez centímetros

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/eixo-da-terra-ter-se-a-deslocado-dez-centimetros=f637205


----------



## filipept (12 Mar 2011 às 14:06)

Antes de mais dizer que estou impressionado com o que se passou (e está a passar) no Japão.

Uma questão: com este abalo fortíssimo no pacifico, não haverá possibilidade de alterações, no médio prazo, em termos meteorológicos?

P.s: meteopt.com mais uma vez na frente da informação em pt, com o nosso membro no Japão a relatar quase de imediato.


----------



## Lightning (12 Mar 2011 às 14:15)

Obrigado pelas vossas explicações.  

Vince isso é que me deixou boquiaberto, que as réplicas podem durar mesmo anos...  Incrível...


----------



## Agreste (12 Mar 2011 às 14:18)

filipept disse:


> Antes de mais dizer que estou impressionado com o que se passou (e está a passar) no Japão.
> 
> Uma questão: com este abalo fortíssimo no pacifico, não haverá possibilidade de alterações, no médio prazo, em termos meteorológicos?
> 
> P.s: meteopt.com mais uma vez na frente da informação em pt, com o nosso membro no Japão a relatar quase de imediato.



O sismo de 1960 no Chile mais forte do que este não provocou nenhuma alteração da circulação atmosférica. O evento é geológico. Se fosse uma estrutura vulcânica...


----------



## filipept (12 Mar 2011 às 14:25)

Agreste disse:


> O sismo de 1960 no Chile mais forte do que este não provocou nenhuma alteração da circulação atmosférica. O evento é geológico. Se fosse uma estrutura vulcânica...



Pois é. A questão seria mais em termos de alteração da temperatura da água no pacifico, no entanto parece que não terá implicações.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Mar 2011 às 14:47)

Autoridades sem notícias de 10 mil habitantes de localidade portuária  

As autoridades da prefeitura de Miyagi (nordeste) dizem não ter notícias de quase 10 mil pessoas entre os habitantes locais da localidade portuária de Minamisanriku.
Este número representa bem mais de metade da população de 17 mil habitantes de Minamisanriku, refere a agência Kyodo. As autoridades só conseguiram confirmar a evacuação de cerca de 7.500 pessoas para 25 abrigos. As restantes estão por contactar. 

A televisão NHK diz que o exército já foi chamado para ajudar as equipas locais nas operações de busca. Para já não é possivel perceber qual o nível de destruição em Minamisanriku nem se as equipas de socorro já estão no terreno.

As imagens televisivas e informações da agência noticiosa estatal vindas das zonas mais afectadas pelo sismo, na costa a norte de Tóquio, mostravam a devastação causada pela onda gigante que se seguiu ao sismo. Pessoas enterradas sob os escombros gritavam por socorro. Num telhado de um hospital cercado por água, os funcionários tinham cartazes a dizer: “Comida” ou “AJUDA”. 

O cenário do dia seguinte ao sismo: casas destruídas, ruas entre os edifícios cobertas com lixo, veículos revirados como se fossem brinquedos, pessoas nos terraços de prédios a pedirem ajuda.

O número definitivo de mortos do sismo ainda está longe de se determinar. Os media japoneses estimam que haja 1300 vítimas mortais. As autoridades japonesas dizem que já confirmaram 703 mortos. Entre mortos e desaparecidos o número subia para 1500.

O exército japonês declarou ontem ter retirado entre 300 a 400 corpos num do porto da cidade de Rikuzentakata, na província de Iwate, no Nordeste do Japão, que ficou submersa depois do tsunami de ontem.

Sendai afundada em água

A cidade de Sendai, que fica 300 quilómetros a Nordeste de Tóquio e apenas a 130 quilómetros do epicentro do sismo, foi uma das mais afectadas pelo tsunami. “Sendai está agora completamente afundada em água”, disse à Reuters o motorista de limusina Yoshikatsu Takayabe, de 52 anos. “O que é que quero que o governo faça? Não consigo puxar o autoclismo. Quero água de volta a minha casa.”

O sismo de 8,9 graus na escala de Richter foi um dos mais graves de sempre e o mais forte registado no Japão. Mais de cem réplicas sucederam-se depois do primeiro abalo, pelo menos uma dúzia com uma força superior a seis graus.

Em Tóquio, o serviço no metro – o mais movimentado do mundo com 8 milhões de passageiros – foi muito reduzido, com inspecções a determinarem a segurança no sistema. Já os comboios tinham recomeçado a funcionar, e as pessoas começavam a regressar a casa depois de terem passado a noite com amigos, família ou nos abrigos designados na capital. Quanto a transportes aéreos, o tráfego estava ainda limitado, depois da suspensão de voos de ontem.

Em muitos locais, as pessoas correram para supermercados para se abastecerem. “As lojas estão todas fechadas, esta é uma das poucas abertas”, disse Kunio Iwatsuki, 68 anos, num supermercado danificado pelo sismo na cidade de Mito, à Reuters. “Por isso vim cá comprar fraldas, água e comida.”


----------



## MontijoCity (12 Mar 2011 às 17:12)

Mais um video impressionante e deveras assustador. Uma coisa é ver as imagens aéreas do tsunami a varrer tudo por onde passa, outra é ver numa prespectiva "normal". Impressionante.

Neste vê-se um barco a tentar evitar as ondas:

Mais um que mostra o chão a abrir e água a aparecer.
Video

Se não fosse o tipo de construção utilizada no Japão isto tinha sido algo muito pior do que aquilo que vimos aqui...


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

http://www.rr.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=93&did=146146


----------



## fablept (13 Mar 2011 às 04:38)

Imagem do Google Earth







http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2011/03/post-earthquake-images-of-japan.html

Neste link encontram o ficheiro KML do Google Earth das imagens de satélite que foram actualizadas depois do tsunami..impressionante quando se sobrepoe a imagem antiga de Sendai com a nova


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mar 2011 às 08:18)

"Japão/Sismo: Mais de 10 mil mortos em Miyagi - Polícia


Tóquio, 13 mar (Lusa) -- Mais de 10 mil pessoas poderão ter morrido em consequência do sismo e do tsunami de sexta-feira na prefeitura costeira de Miyagi, anunciou hoje o chefe da polícia local, citado pela AFP.

Segundo Naoto Takeuchi, não há "nenhuma dúvida" que o número de vítimas mortais vai ultrapassar os 10 mil.

No sábado, a televisão pública japonesa NHK noticiou que 10 mil dos 17 mil habitantes da cidade portuária de Minamisanriku estavam dados como desaparecidos nesta prefeitura."

Agência Lusa


----------



## karkov (13 Mar 2011 às 12:23)

na sexta quando vi as primeiras imagens, disse ao meu pai que o numero de mortos devem situar-se entre os 20 e os 30mil.


----------



## Snifa (13 Mar 2011 às 13:07)




----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2011 às 13:54)

*Earthquake Tsunami Japan*



*Outros vídeos* aqui


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 13:54)

Japão vive a crise mais grave desde a Segunda Guerra Mundial, diz primeiro-ministro japonês
13 de Março de 2011, 12:30

O Japão vive sua mais grave crise desde a Segunda Guerra Mundial, declarou este Domingo o primeiro-ministro Naoto Kan, dois dias após o mais potente terremoto registado no país.

Em entrevista à imprensa, Naoto Kan também afirmou dque a situação ainda é muito grave na central nuclear de Fukushima 1.

O país enfrenta cortes de electricidade em grande escala após o sismo, seguido de um tsunami, uma tragédia que provocou a paralisação de várias centrais nucleares.

"Considero a situação actual, de certa forma, como a mais grave crise que enfrentamos nos últimos 65 anos", disse.

Segundo o primeiro-ministro, 12.000 pessoas foram resgatadas nas zonas sinistradas do litoral do Pacífico, onde os mortos e desaparecidos são contados aos milhares.

Fonte:
@SAPO/AFP 
http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1136435.html


----------



## Pixie (13 Mar 2011 às 15:14)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/epa/article/ALeqM5hMO7sEnUaNqnD40ZxjtnK01WsB1A?docId=12276413

!!!


----------



## fablept (13 Mar 2011 às 15:15)

Pixie disse:


> http://www.google.com/hostednews/epa/article/ALeqM5hMO7sEnUaNqnD40ZxjtnK01WsB1A?docId=12276413
> 
> !!!



Só faltava essa!

Está mesmo complicado para os lados do Japão..


----------



## karkov (13 Mar 2011 às 15:26)

como diz a minha mãe, uma desgraça nunca vem só...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2011 às 16:46)

> Tóquio, 13 mar (Lusa) - Um vulcão no sudoeste do Japão entrou hoje em erupção libertando lava e cinzas que chegaram a atingir os quatro mil metros de altitude, depois de duas semanas de acalmia, segundo as autoridades nipónicas.
> 
> O Shinmoedake, situado a 1.420 metros na ilha de Kyushu, entrou em actividade em janeiro último depois de 52 anos de inatividade, mas estava parado desde fevereiro.
> 
> A erupção do vulcão surge apenas dois dias depois do sismo de magnitude de 9 na escala de Richter e um tsunami que atingiu o nordeste do país, a cerca de mil quilómetros do vulcão.



http://www.google.com/hostednews/epa/article/ALeqM5hMO7sEnUaNqnD40ZxjtnK01WsB1A?docId=12276413


----------



## Agreste (13 Mar 2011 às 18:53)

Abro parênteses para um pequeno exercício de especulação. Sines central termoeléctrica voltada para o Atlântico representa parte considerável da produção nacional de energia eléctrica.







Um maremoto de 10 mt chegaria onde?


----------



## MSantos (13 Mar 2011 às 19:10)

Agreste disse:


> Abro parênteses para um pequeno exercício de especulação. Sines central termoeléctrica voltada para o Atlântico representa parte considerável da produção nacional de energia eléctrica.
> 
> Um maremoto de 10 mt chegaria onde?



A central termoeléctrica de Sines fica muito perto do mar e a baixa altitude, provavelmente iria ter danos ou mesmo ficar inutilizável por um tsunami.

Provavelmente a refinaria de Sines também iria ser afectada.


----------



## irpsit (13 Mar 2011 às 21:13)

Se um tsunami ocorresse a SW de Lisboa como em 1755, as zonas baixas de Lisboa seriam novamente obliterada do mapa, e os incêndios massivos. O mesmo aconteceria com as casas na costa Algarvia, e Sines e Setubal. Provavelmente Aveiro também sofreria inundações e possivelmente a Figueira da Foz.
Seria a destruição de uma "metade" do nosso país, como já aconteceu.

OS vídeos da destruição no Japão são impressionantes, e fazem escorrer lágrimas. As imagens ainda conseguem ser mais chocantes que os vídeos da Indonésia. Parece o cenário de um filme do género 2012.

É nestas alturas que ficámos humildes perante a natureza. Certamente os japoneses ainda vão repensar mais nas suas vidas após este evento. Isto será quase marcante para os japoneses, como foi o final da WWII há 70 anos. Muita coisa mudará.

Recentemente vários países têm tido eventos em larga escala. Estas coisas mudam as populações, pois muita gente sofre perdas massivas, nas suas famílias.


----------



## irpsit (13 Mar 2011 às 23:43)

*Re: Sismo 8.9 e Tsunami no Japão - VIDEOS INCRIVEIS*

Este vídeo mostra fracturas no solo a apenas 40km leste de Tóquio, a abrirem e fecharem em tempo real!

E mostra água a sair dessas fracturas, naquilo que penso ser liquefacção.

Eu sabia que sismos muito grandes provocam estas fracturas e movimentos de água para fora, mas o movimento das fracturas em tempo real parece-me muito estranho, assim como toda aquela actividade estar a ocorrer longe do epicentro, e até muito perto de Tóquio. Apenas 40km.

Isto é normal?????
Alguém me pode explicar.


Toda esta gama de vídeos do Japão parece-me tão irreal...

Já para não falar do cenário nuclear, da destruição massiva, ao estilo de um filme.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2011 às 23:54)

*Re: Sismo 8.9 e Tsunami no Japão - VIDEOS INCRIVEIS*



irpsit disse:


> Este vídeo mostra fracturas no solo a apenas 40km leste de Tóquio, a abrirem e fecharem em tempo real!
> 
> E mostra água a sair dessas fracturas, naquilo que penso ser liquefacção.
> 
> ...



Que video tão irreal mesmo!! Espelha bem os movimentos da superfície originados pelo sismo... deverá ter a ver com a propagação das ondas P ou S (tenho que confirmar) que, ainda que longe do epicentro, fazem sentir os seus efeitos. Julgo que o movimento das fendas deverá ter a ver com um tipo de onda e o aparecimento da água deverá ter a ver com um outro tipo de onda. este esquema poderá dar para perceber qual deles (sinceramente, não sei bem qual é qual):


----------



## irpsit (13 Mar 2011 às 23:57)

Entretanto o Presidente afirma ser o desastre maior após a Segunda Guerra Mundial, enquanto o país luta para evitar uma catastrofe nuclear. O segundo reactor de Fukushima também registou fugas radioactivas em *outras duas centrais nucleares* do país estão com avarias e em alerta, uma delas a apenas 120km de Tóquio, e outra na qual já foram registado altos níveis de radiação (em Miyagi) e declarado estado de emergência

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/thousands-flee-nuke-horror-from-fukushima-plant-after-earthquake-and-tsunami/story-e6freuy9-1226020743101

Estimativas das mortes colocadas entre os 10.000 e 20.000.

Milhões sem energia. Os esforços no Japão são incriveis.

O país acordará amanhã para uma segunda feira muito pesada.

*O lado positivo*: uma pessoa foi encontrada a 15km da costa, agarrada ao telhado da sua casa! SOBERBO!
Não é uma surpresa positiva no meio disto tudo?

Notícia do homem  encontrado http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dailytelegraph.com.au%2Fnews%2Fworld%2Felderly-man-rescued-15km-from-coast-after-japanese-tsunami-swept-him-away%2Fstory-e6frev00-1226020867312&ei=Xlp9TbGPC5OBhQeKoZWBBw&usg=AFQjCNHgs546-ombH_ia5lXV5fTK2Ciy1g


----------



## irpsit (14 Mar 2011 às 00:03)

Imagino o medo da população desta cidade no Japão.

Acordar de manhã e verificar que temos um redemoínho gigante no mar, a apenas umas centenas de metros da cidade.

É de loucos!!!


----------



## irpsit (14 Mar 2011 às 01:11)

Houve um morto pelo tsunami que atingiu 2 metros na Costa Oeste dos Estados Unidos, como na Califórnia.

Pudera.... vejam este vídeo. O gajo na 4ª onda já está a abusar da sorte, por um triz. Há gente mesmo irresponsável.

É incrivel a força do tsunami mesmo na Califórnia.
Vou ver se descubro vídeos no Hawaii ou no Peru, onde também houve danos.


Na Califórnia, danos nos barcos


----------



## irpsit (14 Mar 2011 às 01:18)

Mais um gajo irresponsável.

Desta feita no Hawaii, onde as ondas tiveram cerca de 1-2 metros. Se fosse um bocadinho maior, talvez este rapaz podia ter arriscado a sua vida.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20946809"]http://vimeo.com/20946809[/ame]

Esta publicidade dos tsunamis atraí malta jovem para filmá-los, sem qualquer noção do perigo que enfrentam. Mesmo estando longe do Japão.


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2011 às 19:08)

Alguém sabe se o valor anunciado ontem para o sismo, de 9.0, será mesmo oficial?


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2011 às 19:55)

*Japão: Forte risco de nova réplica*

A agência meteorológica japonesa diz que há risco elevado de um novo terramoto ocorrer no país. A réplica pode acontecer até quarta-feira.

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/japao-forte-risco-de-nova-replica=f637385

Réplica? Talvez pela proximidade no tempo face ao anterior, contudo permanece a questão ou dúvida se se considerará uma réplica ou um novo evento sísmico!


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2011 às 23:03)

O forte sismo que abalou o Japão na sexta-feira está na origem da deslocação de 2,5 metros da ilha Honshu, a principal do arquipélago japonês.

As alterações foram detectadas através do movimento de uma estação do sistema de navegação GPS, bem como através de dados cartográficos provenientes das autoridades nipónicas, explicou à CNN o geofísico Kenneth Hudnut.

Também o Instituto Italiano de Geofísica e Vulcanologia estimou que o terramoto, de magnitude 8,9 na escala de Richter, deslocou o eixo de rotação da Terra em cerca de 10 centímetros, o maior movimento registado desde o terramoto no Chile, em 1960.

A intensidade do sismo fez a rotação da Terra acelar 1,6 microsegundos, um pouco mais do que tinha acelerado com o terramoto do Chile no final de Fevereiro do ano passado, que com uma magnitude de 8,8, provocou uma mudança de 8 centímetros no eixo da Terra.

O sismo ocorrido no Japão é o mais poderoso já registado no país, tendo provocado um alerta de tsunami em 50 países do lado oposto do Oceano Pacífico. O primeiro abalo foi seguido por mais de 160 réplicas nas 24 horas seguintes, com a maioria a registar uma magnitude de 5 na escala de Richter.

O norte-americano Jim Gaherty, da Universidade de Columbia afirmou que a força do sismo foi "centenas de vezes superior" à atingida no Haiti em Janeiro de 2010, apenas comparável em termos de tamanho com o impacto registado em 2004 na Indonésia, que provocou o tsunami responsável pela morte de cerca de 200.000 pessoas numa dúzia de países.O Japão está localizado no chamado "anel de fogo" do Pacífico, uma área de actividade vulcânica e sísmica intensa que se estende desde a Nova Zelândia, atravessando o Japão, até ao Alasca e à costa oeste do continente americano.

http://www.jn.pt/Dossies/dossie.aspx?content_id=1805788&dossier=Terramoto%20no%20Jap%E3o&page=1


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2011 às 23:04)

Lousano disse:


> Alguém sabe se o valor anunciado ontem para o sismo, de 9.0, será mesmo oficial?



Sim
http://www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=2727&from=rss_home
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eqinthenews/2011/usc0001xgp/#details




joseoliveira disse:


> Réplica? Talvez pela proximidade no tempo face ao anterior, contudo permanece a questão ou dúvida se se considerará uma réplica ou um novo evento sísmico!



Penso que é normal considerar-se todos os sismos que acontecem numa região (a nível geológico) a seguir a um abalo principal uma réplica, a não ser que haja dados que mostrem outro tipo mecanismo (julgo eu, alguém que corriga se não for). Se um novo sismo ocorrer na região e tiver uma intensidade superior a este, então o actual passa a ser considerado um percursor, como sucedeu com o sismo da semana passada de 7.2 nesta região que de abalo principal passou a ser considerado um percursor deste. São todos sismos de qualquer forma.


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2011 às 23:55)

*Nota*

*Os desenvolvimentos dos acidentes nucleares da central passam a ser acompanhados noutro tópico e este fica apenas reservado para as mensagens genéricas do sismo e do tsunami *

 Desastre nuclear de Fukushima/Japão Março 2011


----------



## Teles (15 Mar 2011 às 00:14)

Aqui pode-se ver mais fotos do Japão após este desastre.
http://melurjelita.com/?p=6488


----------



## ct5iul (15 Mar 2011 às 11:28)

RadioAmadores no Japão ja estao no Terreno 
Informaçao da REP-RedeE​​missoresP​o​rtuguese​s] QTC - Emergency communicat​​ions for JAPAN )

Olá amigos 

QTC! A1 CLUB e outros membros da DX 

Como vocêS sabeM, nós tivemos um terremoto terrível na parte norte do Japão nesta sexta-feira da semana passada. Depois de três dias passados, mais de 2000 mortos e mais de 10.000 desaparecidos até agora. Além disso, as ugivas nucleares localizadas em Fukushima estão a ficar numa 
grave situação. 

Nós, os Radioamadores estamos a reunirmos e estamos a  trocar informações de emergência nas seguintes frequências. 

Por favor, queira manter-se limpo essas freqs. 
3525KHz + /-5kHz 
7030KHz + /-5kHz 
14.100MHz + /-10KHz 
21.200MHz + /-10KHz 
28.200MHz + /-10KHz 
50.100MHz, 51.000MHz, 51.500MHz 
144.100MHz, 145.000MHz, 145.500MHz 
430.100MHz, 433.000MHz, 433.500MHz 

Obrigado por sua cooperação. 

 RadioAmadores no Japão informão via radio 

O texto a seguir foi recebida Jim VK3PC 

Greg, G0DUB 
IARU Região 1 Comunicações de Emergência Coordenador 

situação se agrava após desastres triplo atingiu o Japão 

Danos na sequência do pior terremoto em 140 anos e um tsumani que varreu 
embora parte do Japão Nordeste, vem a notícia de interrupções de energia provocadas por grandes 
problema em uma estação de energia nuclear. 

Ken Yamamoto JA1CJP informa que de acordo com informações da polícia a partir das 10:00 
hora local em 14 de março, o número de mortos é 1627 e os desaparecidos 
Contagem pessoa é 1.720. 

"É apenas a contagem oficial, o número ainda deverá aumentar. 
Milhares de corpos são relatadas para ter sido encontrado na costa do tsunami 
sofreu área ", disse ele. 

Uma fonte da prefeitura de Miyagi diz que o número de mortos será na ordem 
de dezenas de milhares em que a prefeitura sozinha. 

Os 8,9 na escala Richter atingiu terremoto fora Sendai nordeste Durning o 
no final da tarde de sexta-feira 11 de março e provocou um tsunami de dez metros. 

A pedido da Central de Emergência Comunicação da Comissão, Ken JA1CJP, 
o Secretário da IARU Região 3, disse que o JARL está operando a sua estação de HQ 
JA1RL em Tóquio, e de estações regionais HQ. 

Anteriormente, foi relatado que JA1RL estava usando 7 MHz SSB, 144 MHz SSB / FM e 
430 MHz SSB / FM. 

Ele disse: "Muitos outros radioamadores são agradecidas pelo fornecimento da informação 
e troca de apoio ao salvamento e operações de socorro. Aqueles 
que podem operar nas áreas afetadas são de uma enorme ajuda de emergência 
equipes e os que estão em abrigos locais. Algumas estações estão operando com baterias de carro 
e outros com os geradores de motor. " 


Ken JA1CJP disse: "Outro problema é a usinas nocleares onde a água 
falha do sistema de abastecimento causados ​​superaquecimento da barra de combustível nuclear. Isso faz com que 
alguma liberação de gases radioativos da usina e as pessoas foram evacuadas 
da área circundante ". 

O terremoto também danificou as plantas de geração de energia elétrica alimentada por óleo 
ou gás natural, resultando em uma escassez de eletricidade. 

A Tokyo Electric Power Company planeja parar de fornecimento de energia em certas partes 
de sua área de serviço em regime de rotação, para reduzir o consumo de energia. Essa escassez 
de poder também podem impedir ou restringir a operação dos sistemas de trem de volta 
Tóquio. 

- Jim Linton, Região Presidente VK3PC, IARU 3 Desastres Comité das Comunicações.




http://www.rep.pt/scera/


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 12:50)

Uma excelente galeria de fotos acerca da devastação causa pelo terramoto tsunami e consequentes réplicas.

O que impressiona é que a devastação é semelhante aos bombardeamentos atómicos de 1945.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/03/japan_-_vast_devastation.html


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 14:06)

As três réplicas mais fortes de hoje até ao momento, uma delas no interior do território, de 6.1 às 13:31 utc, que foi bastante sentido em Tóquio por exemplo.


----------



## ct5iul (15 Mar 2011 às 14:27)

PEDIDO DE AJUDA  DOS RADIOAMADORES A ISS (Estacão Espacial Europeia) 

Japan Earthquake - ISS Amateur Radio Station

Following the earthquake the ISS Amateur Radio Station Digipeater has been operational on 145.825MHz to handle APRS traffic in the disaster area.

A power outage has affected the Pacific side of some of North-East region (JA7) of Japan. This has meant APRS mobile activity in this area such as the Wakayama Red Cross JA3FRI-12 cannot be seen.

Following a request from Japan, Bob WB4APR, posted this to the AMSAT bulletin board regarding the availablity of the International Space Station AX.25 Packet Digipeater for APRS use:
We have advised Toyo san that ARISS APRS digipeater can be used over Japan for this purpose. Any APRS operators in the affected area can switch to ISS digipeater by simply changing frequency to 145.825. ISS is coming over Japan about 6 times a day in the afternoon.

The terrestrial path VIA WIDE?-? should work fine. But is better to change path to VIA ARISS so that the packets will be marked as having been digipeated by RS0ISS-4 each time.

We hope Astronauts can be sure to keep APRS digipeater operating over Japan on 145.825.

We hope that stations NOT in the disaster area can monitor the ISS downlink for emergency traffic and can IGATE the downlink into the APRS Internet System.

Bob, WB4APR

   Fonte da REP




WWW.REP.PT


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 15:27)

*Novo sismo de magnitude 6,0 a sudoeste de Tóquio*


> Um novo sismo de magnitude 6,0 foi, esta terça-feira, registado a sudoeste de Tóquio, fazendo tremer os edifícios da capital japonesa.
> 
> O abalo registou-se às 22:31 locais (13:31 em Lisboa). O epicentro do sismo situou-se no distrito de Shizuoka, 120 quilómetros a sudoeste de Tóquio.
> 
> ...


----------



## ct5iul (16 Mar 2011 às 13:49)

Alteração da paisagem do Japão mapeamento do espaço   

Fonte CT-Comunicações e Tecnologias 

16 de Março, 2011 
Após o forte terramoto e tsunami que atingiu o Japão em 11 de Março, imagens de satélite tem sido vital em fornecer uma imagem clara do grau de devastação para ajudar o esforço de socorro em andamento. 

Em resposta a esse evento, que acabou por ser o maior terramoto do Japão sofreu na memória viva, Major "Desastres da Carta Internacional" Espaço e foi desencadeada pelo Escritório do Gabinete do Japão no mesmo dia do terramoto. 
Como resultado, as imagens de satélite de diversas agências espaciais e os operadores de todo o mundo estão sendo usados para mapear e avaliar as áreas atingidas. 
Fundada há 10 anos, a Carta Internacional é um mecanismo único para garantir que as imagens de satélite em tempo útil são disponibilizados gratuitamente às autoridades e trabalhadores de ajuda humanitária lidar com as consequências de um desastre. 
Ao combinar os dados de observação da Terra a partir de agências espaciais diferentes, a Carta permite que os recursos e competências de todo o mundo a ser coordenado de resposta rápida a catástrofes de grandes proporções. 

O valor da iniciativa reside no modo como ela foi criada para reunir e coordenar um conjunto de dados de diferentes satélites, transformá-los em produtos úteis e fornecer um ponto único de acesso aos produtos 24 horas por dia, 7 dias por semana, e sem nenhum custo para o usuário. 
Demonstrando o incrível poder que a Terra pode desencadear, a devastação causada pelo terramoto de magnitude 8,9, deixou o mundo perplexo. 
Noroeste da costa do Japão acredita-se que se deslocaram em até 4 m para o leste e toda as cidades foram destruídas pelo tsunami, mudando completamente a paisagem. 
Mapas por satélite estão fornecendo informações essenciais para busca e salvamento no terreno e para avaliação dos danos. Antes e depois as imagens mostram como a terra mudou e onde os edifícios e as estradas estavam. 



A paisagem mudou 
O trabalho está sendo coordenado pela Agência de Exploração Aeroespacial do Japão, Jaxa e pelo Instituto de Tecnologia da Ásia. Os dados estão sendo utilizados a partir de uma ampla gama de satélites, como a Alemanha TerraSAR-X e RapidEye, França, SPOT-5 e Envisat da ESA, juntamente com imagens de alta resolução óptica de satélites dos EUA. 
Mais de 63 aquisições de satélite foram feitas nas primeiras 48 horas após o evento. Estes estão sendo utilizados por equipes de socorro e tomadores de decisão de responder ao desastre. 
Uma grande colaboração no trabalho é explorar os dados que oferecem valor agregado análise com centros especializados de França (SERTIT), Alemanha (DLR-ZKI) e das Nações Unidas (UNITAR / UNOSAT), enquanto JAXA prestar serviço dedicado de mapeamento para as autoridades japonesas.


----------



## ct5iul (16 Mar 2011 às 14:21)

Neve dificulta trabalhos de resgate e prejudica sobreviventes no Japão


O intenso frio que permeia o nordeste do Japão nesta quarta-feira vem causando dificuldades aos trabalhos de resgate e prejudica a vida dos sobreviventes nas zonas devastadas pelo terremoto e posterior tsunami da última sexta-feira, que até o momento já deixou 4.164 mortos.
A neve e as baixas temperaturas elevam o risco de sofrer hipotermia, já que milhares de desabrigados estão sem cobertores ou eletricidade para ligar aquecedores.

Segundo os meteorologistas, as temperaturas cairão para 5 graus negativos nesta noite nas províncias de Miyagi e Fukushima, duas das mais devastadas pelo terremoto de magnitude 8,9 na escala Richter seguido de tsunami.

A agência de notícias "Kyodo" informou sobre essas temperaturas invernais às vésperas do início da primavera na ilha de Honshu, cuja costa oriental amanheceu nesta quarta-feira coberta de neve, o que ocultou por alguns momentos as ruínas de aproximadamente 80 mil edifícios danificados.

Outro fator agravante do mau tempo é o perigo de propagar a radiação liberada pela usina nuclear de Fukushima, já que as partículas radioativas presentes no ar da região podem ser transportadas pela neve.

Cinco dias após o grande terremoto no Japão, militares e voluntários estrangeiros continuam buscando vítimas sob os escombros e dedicam cada vez mais pessoal e recursos para ajuda humanitária e para a identificação das vítimas.

Este é um processo complicado, pois muitos corpos ficaram irreconhecíveis. Há uma quantidade tão pequena de legistas disponíveis que algumas perícias são realizadas por policiais locais, que contam com apenas com fotografias fornecidas pelas famílias e uma lista de nomes dos desaparecidos.

O ministro de Defesa do Japão, Toshimi Kitazawa, após a reunião de emergência do Governo, anunciou que 10 mil reservistas foram convocados às fileiras das Forças de Autodefesa para ajudar nos trabalhos dos soldados.

A unidade de substituição será desdobrada pela primeira vez desde a fundação em 1954 das Forças de Autodefesa, como é denominada a entidade equivalente a Exército no Japão, criada após a derrota do país na Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Enquanto isso, cerca de 100 mil pessoas puderam retornar a suas casas, mas quase 500 mil continua vivendo em abrigos à espera de serem transferidos a 33 mil casas pré-fabricadas que estão sendo habilitadas em espaços limpos dos restos da catástrofe.

A lenta volta à normalidade foi confirmada na manhã desta quarta-feira com a reabertura de várias regiões da província de Aomori, o que permitiu a retomada da pesca e a redução da escassez de alimentos frescos.

Crianças em idade escolar serão atendidas por psicólogos, já que não poderão voltar às aulas tão cedo por causa da destruição dos centros de ensino.

No entanto, ainda é patente a carência de combustível. Os blecautes são frequentes, apesar dos cortes programados de energia em outras províncias para garantir o fornecimento a todo o país.

As autoridades racionam gasolina e dão prioridade aos veículos de bombeiros, militares, policiais e de transporte de materiais de emergência, que se dirigem às regiões destruídas.

Boa parte do material procede da comunidade internacional, solidarizada com o Japão, que recebeu ofertas de ajuda de mais de 150 países, organizações humanitárias e entidades das Nações Unidas.

Assim como combustível derivado de petróleo, outra necessidade básica do momento é água potável, pois, desde sexta-feira, 1,5 milhão de pessoas estão sem acesso ao líquido. O Ministério da Saúde tenta distribuir uma frota de 300 caminhões-pipa.

Tamanha é a magnitude da tragédia que o imperador Akihito discursou nesta quarta-feira à população pela primeira vez em seus 22 anos de reinado, para motivar os desabrigados e expressar seu desejo de que a situação melhore no país.


----------



## ct5iul (16 Mar 2011 às 17:08)

*Re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

 Terremoto exigirá ajuste do sistema GPS no mundo inteiro

Fonte CT-Comunicações e Tecnologias http://groups.google.com/group/ct-comunicacoes-e-tecnologias?hl=en?hl=pt-PT

O terremoto de magnitude 8,9 que atingiu o Japão na sexta-feira (11) moveu a ilha do país em cerca de quatro metros para o leste. Isso significa que o sistema de monitoramento por satélite, o GPS usado em carros e registros de propriedade, deve ser atualizado com a nova localização da nação, publicou a BBC.
"A rede nacional (japonesa) que define limites de propriedades foi mudada", disse Ken Hudnut, geofísico da agência de geologia dos Estados Unidos, à rede MSNBC. "Cartas náuticas terão que ser revisadas por conta da mudança da profundidade da água", completou.
Tempo passando mais rápido
De acordo com a matéria, o tremor, provavelmente, também diminuiu a duração dos dias em cerca de 1,8 milionésimos de segundo, já que aumentou a velocidade da rotação da Terra. Além disso, o terremoto mudou o equilíbrio da Terra, movendo o planeta em cerca de 16,5 cm em relação ao eixo.
Brian Baptie, da agência geológica britânica (BGS), explicou para a BBC que o tremor aconteceu na Zona de Subducção - região onde duas placas tectônicas se unem. No caso do Japão, a Placa do Pacífico, a leste, está se movendo para oeste sob o Japão. Essa ação mexeu com o leito do oceano, deslocando uma enorme quantidade de água - o que originou uma tsunami.


----------



## The Sorceress (16 Mar 2011 às 21:07)

Todos os Japoneses que viram este filme  devem estar, perante os acontecimentos, a ter ataques de pânico...

Este filme esteve em exibição em 2008... mas... não vos faz lembrar alguma coisa??


```
<embed src="http://www.nipponcinema.com/v2/play.swf?config=http://www.nipponcinema.com/cfg/doomsday-the-sinking-of-japan" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="320"/>
```


http://www.nipponcinema.com/trailers/doomsday-the-sinking-of-japan



Chama-se "O afundamento do Japão"...


----------



## vinc7e (16 Mar 2011 às 23:36)




----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mar 2011 às 00:49)

É de ficar apavorado , mas talvez a oscilação destes edifícios, vista desta forma, seja o efeito dos sistemas de amortecimento dos mesmos a darem resposta às ondas sísmicas.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2011 às 01:18)

*Earthquake and Tsunami in Japan*

An earthquake of magnitude 8.8 hit north-east Japan followed by a series of powerful aftershocks and Tsunamis. The epicentre of the earthquake is located 400 km away from the capital Tokyo at a depth of 32 km. The earthquake occurred at 14:46 local time (05:46 GMT) on March 11. The areas most affected are the prefectures of Miyagi, Fukushima, and Iwate.
The town of Sendai was severely affected and a tsunami of more than 10 m height hit the coastline. Massive surges of debris-filled water sweeped away buildings, cars and ships and were reaching far inland. Fires occurred in several cities, and nuclear power plants, refineries, airports, and parts of the transport networks were shut down.
Apart from the downloadable maps below, ZKI also provides an interactive web mapping component showing selected satellite imagery, making it possible to compare pre- and post disaster images. As work progresses, more interactive images will become available. Click here to get to the application.
Click here to get an overview of recent map products (KMZ-file for Google Earth).

(LINK: Conjunto de mapas/Imagens de satélite - *na parte inferior da página*)

Fonte: DRL Portal


----------



## irpsit (17 Mar 2011 às 13:17)

É assustador o oscilar dos arranha céus nas cidades japonesas.

Mas é a prova de como a construção anti-sísmica pode ajudar a cidade a aguentar um 9.0 a algumas centenas de Km. Se Tóquio não tivesse construção anti-sísmica, teríamos então milhões de mortos, devido à queda dos arranha-céus.

Deviam fazer o mesmo em *Lisboa* não é?



vinc7e disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJEu1tBd04k


----------



## Alfacinha (17 Mar 2011 às 14:04)

irpsit disse:


> É assustador o oscilar dos arranha céus nas cidades japonesas.
> 
> Mas é a prova de como a construção anti-sísmica pode ajudar a cidade a aguentar um 9.0 a algumas centenas de Km. Se Tóquio não tivesse construção anti-sísmica, teríamos então milhões de mortos, devido à queda dos arranha-céus.
> 
> Deviam fazer o mesmo em *Lisboa* não é?



 supostamente deviam!!!
Mas quando ocorrer o sismo logo se vê...


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2011 às 14:20)

Alfacinha disse:


> supostamente deviam!!!
> Mas quando ocorrer o sismo logo se vê...



A questão é mesmo essa... não é *SE* ocorrer mas sim *QUANDO* ocorrer.


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2011 às 17:44)




----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2011 às 19:57)

A beleza do "Elemento Branco" vs a fúria da natureza.


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2011 às 20:25)

irpsit disse:


> É assustador o oscilar dos arranha céus nas cidades japonesas.
> 
> Mas é a prova de como a construção anti-sísmica pode ajudar a cidade a aguentar um 9.0 a algumas centenas de Km. Se Tóquio não tivesse construção anti-sísmica, teríamos então milhões de mortos, devido à queda dos arranha-céus.
> 
> Deviam fazer o mesmo em *Lisboa* não é?





Alfacinha disse:


> supostamente deviam!!!
> Mas quando ocorrer o sismo logo se vê...





MSantos disse:


> A questão é mesmo essa... não é *SE* ocorrer mas sim *QUANDO* ocorrer




Belo ponto de vista mas querem colocar sistemas de alarme.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2011 às 21:49)

Desculpem o meu desabafo mas acho que os países ocidentais, nomeadamente o caso do nosso país, tem sido bastante hipócrita com a tragédia ocorrida no Japão, em termos de solidariedade.
Que é feito pela Cruz Vermelha, AMI, Unicef e instituições similares, relativamente a apoiarem a população japonesa?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

O problema é que de certeza que ninguém quer ir para lá devido à radiação apesar de não ser perigosa a nível de país...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mar 2011 às 23:59)

> *Japão: Tsunami atingiu 23 metros de altura, segundo estudo*
> 
> O tsunami que devastou a costa nordeste do Japão, gerado pelo violento sismo de 11 de março, atingiu uma altura de 23 metros, indica um estudo divulgado hoje pelo diário japonês Yomiuri Shimbun.
> 
> ...


http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=10&id_news=500467


----------



## The Sorceress (19 Mar 2011 às 00:41)

Vince disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KG9bIwBYv8



É para informar os interessados que os dois cães já se encontram a receber cuidados.

O que estava ferido está neste momento num hospital veterinário e o outro encontra-se numa protectora de animais.

Dá-me raiva saber que a protecção Civil portuguesa manda abandonar os nossos animais em caso de sismo.


Eu nunca iria abandonar o meu cão. 
Sei que em países predispostos a sismos e outros desastres naturais existem donos que em vez de terem reservas de comida para eles têm para os seus animais.
De facto a sua lógica até faz sentido:
- Os serviços de apoio às vitimas distribui comida aos humanos e nunca aos animais, e assim estamos a garantir a  sobrevivência dos nossos amigos.
- Em caso de uma grande catástrofe e caso... o socorro pode demorar. Nesse caso termos comida para os nossos amigos e para nós (uma boa ração para animais de estimação também alimenta, se necessário, seres humanos).


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2011 às 02:00)

The Sorceress disse:


> É para informar os interessados que os dois cães já se encontram a receber cuidados.
> 
> O que estava ferido está neste momento num hospital veterinário e o outro encontra-se numa protectora de animais.
> 
> ...



Nunca tinha pensado por esse prisma.

Eu caso de sismo forte eu também não iria abandonar a minha cadela... Faz parte da família.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2011 às 20:46)




----------



## PDias (29 Mar 2011 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

este é mais um dos videos impressionantes do tsunami:
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20110328/destruccion-total-cinco-minutos/420267.shtml


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2011 às 12:57)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> este é mais um dos videos impressionantes do tsunami:
> http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20110328/destruccion-total-cinco-minutos/420267.shtml



Este vídeo é o mais impressionante e destrutivo que eu já vi sobre este Tsunami.


----------



## Teles (4 Abr 2011 às 22:34)

Mais um fabuloso vídeos ,feito por alguém com nervos de aço


----------



## Teles (4 Abr 2011 às 22:51)




----------



## Teles (4 Abr 2011 às 22:56)




----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2011 às 16:05)

*Última hora*

Novo sismo no oceano, de magnitude 7.4 na escala de Richter sentido com intensidade em Tóquio.

Neste momento há um alerta de Tsunami.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Abr 2011 às 16:08)

Será que este ainda se pode considerar como réplica do sismo do dia 11? Foi praticamente na mesma zona.



> *Magnitude 7.4 - NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN*
> *2011 April 07 14:32:41 UTC *
> 
> Earthquake Details
> ...



http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0002ksa.php#details


----------



## ecobcg (7 Abr 2011 às 16:34)

Entretanto, este sismo já foi revisto para magnitude 7.1



> *Magnitude 7.1 - NEAR THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN*
> 2011 April 07 14:32:41 UTC


http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0002ksa.php#details


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2011 às 19:37)

Vai continuar haver réplicas umas mais fortes que outras. Não há certezas de quando é que a Terra parará de tremer naquela zona, mas as réplicas continuarão activas, por certo indeterminado, pode ser uma semana, como um mês ou meio ano, quiçá até mais tempo.

Deixar-se-à de considerar réplicas se houver um sismo igual ou superior ao primeiro.


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Abr 2011 às 10:51)

As replicas nao pararam ainda ontem tremeu a 7,4 proximo de sendai.
  E agora pouco senti um tremor que teve origem em nagano bem proximo a minha cidade e pude ver como o terremoto e rapido e forte


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2011 às 14:00)

cubensis disse:


> As replicas nao pararam ainda ontem tremeu a 7,4 proximo de sendai.
> E agora pouco senti um tremor que teve origem em nagano bem proximo a minha cidade e pude ver como o terremoto e rapido e forte



As ultimas semanas têm sido muito difíceis para o Japão , depois do fortissimo sismo, as fortes replicas sucedem-se e são de prever que continuem por mais umas semanas, felizmente estas replicas fortes, algumas de 7 na escala de Richter, não têm sido muito perigosas para o Japão, País bem preparado para lidar com sismos ...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2011 às 00:05)

Momento em que a central de Fukushima é atingida pelo tsunami.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2011 às 09:55)

Mais uma réplica, de 7.1, esta manhã:



> *Magnitude 7.1 - EASTERN HONSHU, JAPAN
> 2011 April 11 08:16:13 UTC *
> 
> Earthquake Details
> ...


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2011 às 09:57)

Sismo de 7.1 no Japão, alerta de tsunami activado.

No dia em que passa um mês do sismo e tsunami de 9 graus que devastou o nordeste do Japão, a região registou esta manhã um tremor de 7.1 graus, sentido também em Tóquio, pelas 17.16 horas locais, 9.16 horas em Lisboa. As autoridades emitiram alerta de maremoto. 

De acordo com as agências, a região onde está a central de Fukushima foi atingida, com relatos de prédios a abanar em Tóquio, que fica a cerca de 250 quilómetros.

Hoje mesmo, as autoridades passaram de 20 para 30 quilómetros o raio de protecção em torno da central nuclear, recomendando à população que abandone a zona. A Tepco, empresa que gere a central, decretou a retirada provisória dos trabalhadores.

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=257221


----------



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2011 às 10:20)

A USGS actualizou a magnitude deste sismo, que agora passou a 6.6:



> *Magnitude 6.6 - EASTERN HONSHU, JAPAN*
> *2011 April 11 08:16:13 UTC *



http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0002n9v.php


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Abr 2011 às 09:47)

Ocorrencia de replicas e potencia dos terremotos estao a se intencificar hoje ate agora 17 horas ja foram registrado 50 sismos dos quais 3 foram superior a 5 graus na escala.

  Des do terremoto de 7,0 de ontem em fukushima.


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2011 às 19:36)

Dos vídeos mais arrepiantes que já vi, talvez desde o 11 de Setembro.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2011 às 20:33)

Vince disse:


> Dos vídeos mais arrepiantes que já vi, talvez desde o 11 de Setembro.



Sem palavras!!


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2011 às 20:58)

Esse vídeo é mesmo arrepiante, deve ter sido horrível assistir a isto ao vivo.


----------



## karkov (19 Abr 2011 às 13:21)

MSantos disse:


> Esse vídeo é mesmo arrepiante, deve ter sido horrível assistir a isto ao vivo



ora nem mais


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Abr 2011 às 14:05)

Que tenso


----------



## Mjhb (19 Abr 2011 às 14:20)

Que horror de imagens... Deve ter sido realmente assustador estar lá a ver casas assim a ser arrastadas como palha...


----------



## Paulo H (19 Abr 2011 às 18:50)

A arrastar casas e não só.. Pessoas, animais, tudo..


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Abr 2011 às 18:26)

Sem palavras !


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2011 às 09:18)

> *Japão: Ondas do tsunami após terramoto de março ultrapassaram os 40 metros de altura*
> 
> Tóquio, 13 jun (Lusa) -- As ondas do tsunami causado pelo sismo de magnitude de nove graus na escala de Richter, que abalou o nordeste do Japão a 11 de março, chegaram a superar os 40 metros de altura, informou hoje a Agência Meteorológica.
> 
> ...



http://noticias.sapo.pt/lusa/artigo/12675467.html

Pelos videos que todos vimos, já era esperado que a altura tivesse sido enorme...40 metros é muito mesmo! Numa breve análise às zonas com cotas inferiores a 40 metros aqui no Algarve (praticamente todo o litoral), por exemplo, um cenário idêntico a estes, teria consequência muito gravosas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2011 às 12:47)

Boas.

Não sei se já tinham visto, mas deixo aqui esta imagem curiosa:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jun 2011 às 15:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Não sei se já tinham visto, mas deixo aqui esta imagem curiosa:



Curiosa mas que nada tem haver... a única semelhança será só e apanhas o "arco" ai presente, pois Nagasaki não foi afectada pelo sismo nem tsunami. 
Nagasaki está no estremo SW do arquipélago, e o sismo foi NE...


----------



## jorgepaulino (29 Jun 2011 às 20:47)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Curiosa mas que nada tem haver... a única semelhança será só e apanhas o "arco" ai presente, pois Nagasaki não foi afectada pelo sismo nem tsunami.
> Nagasaki está no estremo SW do arquipélago, e o sismo foi NE...



Talvez apenas a simbologia das imagens: o Homem destrói com guerras mas quando a Mãe-Natureza quer, esta tem um poder incalculável !


----------



## Thomar (21 Jul 2011 às 14:54)

*Vídeo Impressionante!* 

Tsunami filmado dentro de um carro com ele próprio a ser arrastado...

(Atenção algumas imagens podem ser muito chocantes... 
se for caso disso peço à administração que o retire se faz favor)


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2011 às 21:51)

Thomar disse:


> *Vídeo Impressionante!*
> 
> Tsunami filmado dentro de um carro com ele próprio a ser arrastado..



Sem duvida aterrador, espero nunca ter que passar por uma situação destas.


----------



## iceworld (16 Ago 2011 às 11:29)

Ainda a propósito do tsunami:

Tsunami japonês criou um iceberg do tamanho de Manhattan (vídeo)

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/tsunami-japones-criou-um-iceberg-do-tamanho-de-manhattan-video=f667856


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2011 às 00:28)

Earth Observatory

Using satellite radar data, scientists recently observed the calving of several large icebergs from the Sulzberger Ice Shelf along the Antarctic coast as a result of the March 2011 tsunami half a world away in Japan. Scientists have long speculated that ocean waves could cause an ice shelf to flex and break, but this is the first time researchers have observed a tsunami having this effect.
The images above were acquired by the Advanced Synthetic Aperture Radar (ASAR) on the European Space Agency’s Envisat satellite on March 11 and 16, 2011. The top image was taken just before the arrival of the tsunami at the front of the Sulzberger Ice Shelf, while the bottom image shows the chunks of ice well out to sea just five days later. This time-lapse series of images shows the progression of the ice breakup. In each radar image—which allows researchers to see through cloud cover—land ice, ice shelves, and the new bergs are brighter white, while grayer areas have smaller bits of sea ice. Open water is black.
Icebergs can form in any number of ways, but much of the time, the process is out of sight. Often, scientists see large chunks drifting in polar seas, and then have to work backwards to figure out the point of origin. In this case, a research team led by Kelly Brunt of NASA’s Goddard Space Flight Center looked ahead, not back. 
When the Tohoku earthquake and tsunami occurred off Japan on March 11, 2011, the ice researchers immediately looked south as the massive waves exploded out from the epicenter in the northwest Pacific Ocean. The scientists checked records for vulnerable faces of the Antarctic coast and studied models of the likely wave propagation. Within 18 hours of the earthquake, the tsunami waves had traveled 8,000 miles (13,600 kilometers) and reached the shores of Antarctica. 
Using multiple satellite images, Kelly Brunt, Emile Okal of Northwestern University, and Douglas MacAyeal of the University of Chicago were able to observe two large new icebergs and many smaller bits floating in the Ross Sea off Antarctica just hours after the sea swell reached the continent.
The swell from the Tohoku tsunami was likely only a foot high (30 cm) when it reached the Sulzberger Ice Shelf, but the consistency of the waves created enough stress to cause the calving. This floating ice shelf was about 260 feet (80 meters) thick from its exposed surface to its submerged base.
Together, the broken chunks of ice equaled an area of 125 square kilometers, about two times the size of Manhattan Island in New York. According to historical records, the piece of ice that broke up on March 11 hadn't budged for at least 46 years before the tsunami came along. 

NASA Earth Observatory


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Fez há poucos dias 1 ano do grande sismo e tsunami que afectou a Costa Leste do Japão, deixo aqui este vídeo com informações sobre este sismo e as suas réplicas, vale a pena verem. 

Para este vídeo ter maior impacto ponham o volume do som alto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eKp5cA2sM28


----------



## Lightning (14 Mar 2012 às 13:20)

Coincidência? A mais? Exactamente um ano depois? Mesmo com poucos dias de diferença...



*Tsunami de pequena dimensão chega à costa japonesa depois de forte sismo*

Um tsunami de pequena dimensão foi registado na costa Nordeste do Japão, na sequência de um sismo de magnitude 6.8 registado hoje ao largo da região de Hokkaido, divulgou a estação televisiva NHK.

A onda foi provocada por um forte sismo ,  cujo epicentro se localizou  a 210 quilómetros ao largo da costa de Hokkaido (extremo Norte), no oceano  Pacífico, a uma profundidade de apenas 10 quilómetros, de acordo com a Agência  Meteorológica Japonesa. 

Logo a seguir ao sismo, as autoridades japonesas lançaram um alerta  de tsunami (onda devastadora), avisando as populações que vivem perto da  linha da costa para abandonarem a zona. 

A agência meteorológica avisou ainda para a possibilidade de um tsunami  alcançar as ilhas Kuril, controladas pela Rússia desde a rendição do Japão  na II Guerra Mundial. 

O aviso foi, no entanto, desvalorizado pelas autoridades norte-americanas  que referiram não registarem qualquer ameaça de tsunami no oceano Pacífico.

O sismo e aviso japonês de tsunami surge poucos dias depois de se ter  assinalado o primeiro aniversário de um terramoto de magnitude 9.0, que  provocou, a 11 de março do ano passado, um grande tsunami e levou à morte  de 19 mil pessoas e ao maior acidente numa fábrica de energia nuclear da  última década. 

O sismo de hoje não terá causado nenhum dano nas instalações nucleares,  segundo avançou a agência de notícias Kyodo. 

No domingo passado, o Japão fez silêncio em memória da tragédia do ano  passado, tendo as famílias das vítimas reunido em várias cidades e vilas  do país para lembrar aqueles que perderam no tsunami.

*Fonte*



http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eqinthenews/2012/usb0008gs0/#details


----------



## Pixie (14 Mar 2012 às 18:58)

Lightning disse:


> Coincidência? A mais? Exactamente um ano depois? Mesmo com poucos dias de diferença...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achei o mesmo...
Há teorias sobre os alinhamentos astronómicos e explosões solares relacionados com crises sísmicas, mas lê-se tanta porcaria... mas que é coincidência a mais, é...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2013 às 10:09)

Surgiu agora uma nova compilação sobre filmagens amadoras durante o abalo de 9,0. Impressionantes!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-dkWJGTATs"]Amazing Japanese Show Documenting 9.0 earthquake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2013 às 18:01)

O *Google Earth* revela imagens da cidade abandonada de Namie (Modo *Street View*).

Termos de pesquisa: Namie, Fukushima, Japão


----------



## camrov8 (28 Mar 2013 às 20:28)

Gerofil disse:


> O *Google Earth* revela imagens da cidade abandonada de Namie (Modo *Street View*).
> 
> Termos de pesquisa: Namie, Fukushima, Japão



Mais uma depois de chernobil


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2013 às 16:15)

Penso que estas imagens ainda não foram aqui postadas.


----------



## Thomar (10 Out 2013 às 16:21)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que estas imagens ainda não foram aqui postadas.



Que imagens assustadoras...  
As imagens não estão em tempo real foram acelaradas, mas mesmo assim, imagens como aqueles que vão a conduzir e tem tempo e sangue frio de fazer inversão de marcha e pirarem-se dali para fora. Mesmo fugindo, nem todos devem ter sobrevivido.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Out 2013 às 19:23)

Que pena terem acelerado as imagens  , nao dá para ver a real velocidade da agua.


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Out 2013 às 09:16)

1:38 Foi por um triz o carro quase foi engolido!

 Ainda me lembro de acordar e ter que se vestir que nem doido e sair de casa com medo de cair


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2014 às 15:58)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8qFi74k2UE

Mais um vídeo deste aterrador tsunami, o vídeo é longo mas vale a pena ver do inicio ao fim, mete medo.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2014 às 19:15)

*1 minuto de silêncio no Japão pelos três anos de Fukushima*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH7Ae-q5rTI"]1 minuto de silÃªncio no JapÃ£o pelos trÃªs anos de Fukushima - YouTube[/ame]

EuroNews PT


----------



## fablept (10 Ago 2014 às 21:53)

Sistema de aviso durante o sismo do Japão.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-FMpNBfna8"]2011-3-11 (Home Video) Japan Earthquake Live, With Early Warning. Complete Raw - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2015 às 17:12)

4 anos depois o Japão começou a instalar uma muralha de altura máxima de 12.5m e com cerca de 400km de extensão, mas este projecto orçado em cerca de 6.5b de dolares está a gerar alguma controvérsia, pois tem grande impacto no meio ambiente. 










http://www.heraldsun.com.au/technol...t-400km-sea-wall/story-fnjww4h3-1227273976445

No Youtube encontra-se dezenas de vídeos em zonas que tinham muralhas até 10m de altura, mas mesmo assim não conseguiram deter por completo o tsunami, ou porque as ondas foram superiores a 10m, ou pela conjugação do tamanho da onda + subsidência da superfície derivado de um sismo de grande magnitude.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mar 2015 às 21:44)

fablept disse:


> 4 anos depois o Japão começou a instalar uma muralha de altura máxima de 12.5m e com cerca de 400km de extensão, mas este projecto orçado em cerca de 6.5b de dolares está a gerar alguma controvérsia, pois tem grande impacto no meio ambiente.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Sou um total defensor de protecção civil, mas isto é claramente demais!
É simplesmente um projecto não exequível em todo o mundo excepto no Japão....

A ideia e exemplo de funcionalidade parte daqui: http://www.cimentoitambe.com.br/japao-projeta-megaobra-conter-tsunamis/
No entanto isto tem muito que se lhe diga... Bom, com fins diferentes a Holanda e Nova Orleães necessitam de muros para existir, mas estes por vezes cedem, vejamos o exemplo de NO com o Katrina.

No entanto isto no Japão é paisagisticamente horrível, e só se saberá se funciona em... bem sabe-se-lá quando, ou pelo menos quando houver um tsunami menor a 12 metros. Para um país já excelentemente preparado para este tipo de forças em todos os aspectos penso que não faça sentido. 

Bom, para próximo passo sugiro aproveitarem a muralha como alicerce para a construção de um tecto em vidro à prova de bala com uma bela estrutura de aço, assim passam a defender-se dos Tufões que são bem mais frequentes que os tsunamis....


----------



## Zapiao (23 Mar 2015 às 22:32)

fablept disse:


> No Youtube encontra-se dezenas de vídeos


Links sff porque nao sei como procurar.


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2015 às 23:17)

@Zapiao

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=japan 2011 tsunami wall

Há um documentário sobre um governador de uma localidade japonesa, que enquanto teve no poder dedicou a maioria do dinheiro numa barreira contra tsunamis, passaram-se décadas e a maiora das pessoas criticavam a barreira, o dinheiro gasto sem utilidade aparente..a verdade é que no tsunami 2011, foi esta barreira que protegeu a localidade.
Edit: história pelo DailyMail:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sea-wall--village-left-untouched-tsunami.html


@Gil_Algarvio
Ainda não percebi ao certo onde estão a construir a barreira, pois há outra zona do Japão que tem condições para gerar um sismo ~M9..
O Japão é o país mais avançado em termos de alerta de tsunami, e mesmo assim não se livrou de quase 20.000 vítimas mortais. E claro que há componente monetária do impacto de um tsunami como este. Investir numa barreira em locais vitais como estações nucleares faz muito sentido..agora em zonas costeiras inteiras, não sei, mas claro que é sempre uma vantagem para a população.
Outro problema é que a maioria das vítimas deste tsunami eram apenas de uma localidade..não podem fechar a ilha toda com barreiras..


----------

